# New Tipping Record!



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

After 5 years, 11,000 rides … this might just be the worst streak ever. Ironically spent about three hours detailing my car before my 9 hour stint. Shameless pax 😂


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

thepukeguy said:


> View attachment 678485
> 
> 
> After 5 years, 11,000 rides … this might just be the worst streak ever. Ironically spent about three hours detailing my car before my 9 hour stint. Shameless pax 😂


I wonder if inflation is having an impact. I had a day like that recently as well.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I wonder if inflation is having an impact. I had a day like that recently as well.


I believe it is. People have less expendable money, and they don’t see tipping as a priority. Many pax never get the same driver, so they probably figure they also don’t need to tip.

It’s gotta be extremely tough for you drivers now with gas creeping up again, rates so low, less rides and tips non-existent.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

thepukeguy said:


> View attachment 678485
> 
> 
> After 5 years, 11,000 rides … this might just be the worst streak ever. Ironically spent about three hours detailing my car before my 9 hour stint. Shameless pax 😂


Today I had 15 rides and zero tips. People hate tipping these days. Bar tenders report getting stiffed on tips too. Tipping is just an American culture thing, in Australia they don't tip.

Life has become more expensive for people and this isn't 2016. Gone are the good old years like 2016.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Agreed. With inflation the way it is tipping will soon be gone. I don’t even really blame people. The average Joe is now making a choice between tipping you and buying food for his kids.
Having said that the people with disposable income (hahaha) are tipping less too. We are already seeing fewer people accepting jobs in the service industries that rely on tips to make ends meet. Restaurants in my area are closing and limiting hours because they cannot hire staff because they are paying substandard wages. This will continue until businesses realize that the tipping era is ending. 
Gig workers are having to hustle to get tips. Being alive isn’t enough any more.
I am not saying I like or agree with any of this but it sure seems to be the way things are. I am seeing better tips from college students than from white collar professionals. Maybe this is because the studii are subsisting on free government and daddy money. I worked three jobs to get through college.


----------



## groovycora (6 mo ago)

What I find sad is people who clearly are struggling who tip really well and when I drop a PAX off at a mansion they tip nothing. I guess they spent it on golf clubs at their frequent country club and their wife's boob job to make themselves look good.


----------

